# Discovery



## x-man (Mar 20, 2007)

The following photo is one of my homework of photo crouse, Please comment it. Thank!:hail:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 20, 2007)

what was the homework?


----------



## x-man (Mar 21, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> what was the homework?


 
The original homework is take a photo to present my character. I take following photos. (I try to tell is I am a person who is love to try something new. So I love to discover anything)






After that, I think this photos also can be a product shoot. So that I post here want to get some comment. Can you tell me some comment on those photos. Thank!


----------

